# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  Sardauscan - The $30 3D Scanner

## Brian_Krassenstein

As we've seen already with most new technology, prices are starting to drop for what has been prohibitively expensive hardware -- new happenings are making 3D scanners suddenly more affordable, and thus more accessible to a wider variety of makers. Belgian designer Fabio Ferretti has designed and released the files for a DIY 3D scanner that is open source and can be made for an almost unbelievably low price. His 3D scanner, the Sardauscan, is able to be made in 13 downloadable STL files available on Thingiverse, with a few easy-to-find non-3D-printable components which keep final component costs in the range of about $26.50-$35, depending how many materials one already has and how many line lasers one wants. Find out more details on the impressively affordable 3D scanner in the full article: http://3dprint.com/49107/cheap-3d-scanner-printable/


Below is a photo of the DIY Sardauscan 3D scanner in action:

----------


## curious aardvark

Looks pretty interesting. 
But without easy to use software to convert the point cloud to a printable object. It doesn't really matter how mch the scanner costs. 

Definitely a big step in the right direction though :-)

----------


## raysspl

This is tempting at $30!

----------


## Tinkerering

I ordered the parts for mine. The Hercules camera was tricky to find. I know that others can be used, but to make the build simpler I wanted to limit variables. I will post if I manage to actually get the thing working. I have not bought nuts and bolts or rollers yet, but my total was $34.70, not including any filament for the prints.

----------


## tommegna

Where can you buy the Sardauscan 3d printer parts to build it.

----------


## curious aardvark

gone done another route. Bought a half decent second hand tablet to use with 123d catch. 
£43 - but will have other uses as well.

----------

